# Big Oak Removal With Crane



## Treetom (Feb 19, 2007)

Here's a video I made a few years back of a tall oak removal. The High Ranger is at 53 ft. Stump is right around 6ft dia. I've since incorporated helmets. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpU7PlHy_X0


----------



## beezer (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice job on the video.

Helmets are good.

That one fellow has some cajones, climbing out of the bucket with just spurs on!

Stay safe

Beezer


----------



## Treetom (Feb 21, 2007)

The guy who climbed out of the bucket had a gut strap on with a lanyard just in case of a slip. I usually do the climbing but none of that crew was trained on the crane. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## diltree (Feb 21, 2007)

Nice Job on the video.....not how we would have done the job....but everyone has a different style


----------



## Ekka (Feb 21, 2007)

Treetom

That second pic at around 2.20min into the video, I wonder what it weighed?

Also, that crane, was that like a crane/log truck in one which you see leaving in the end with the big wood on it?


----------



## beezer (Feb 22, 2007)

sorry Treetom, didn't see that, good job on the video.

Beezer


----------



## Treetom (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice website and equipment diltree. Your pic of the climber being lifted into the tree is the way we've done many trees. With _your_ crane you could have set up out front where the bucket was and lifted the tree over the house, out to the road. Ekka, the large limb weighed much less than the 14,000 lbs capacity of the crane at that boom angle. My guess is 4500 lbs/2200kgs. Due to the tighness of the yard we were in, placing the logs on the flatbed (non-dump) best utilized the space available. After the crane left the yard I offloaded to a dumptruck. Nowdays I'd leave them in the yard and pick them up with a wheeled grapple loader.


----------



## DonnyO (Feb 22, 2007)

Treetom said:


> Here's a video I made a few years back of a tall oak removal. The High Ranger is at 53 ft. Stump is right around 6ft dia. I've since incorporated helmets.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpU7PlHy_X0




How many years back? Nice editing.


----------



## diltree (Feb 22, 2007)

TreeTom,

Thanks for the kind comments, and once again nice job on the video..well done


----------



## Treetom (Feb 23, 2007)

July 2000, Donnyo.


----------



## NORTREE (Nov 15, 2007)

Treetom any newer vids of the crane and Hi Ranger in action?Did you get another bucket this year?


----------



## Treetom (Dec 6, 2007)

*Nortree*

This year I bought an Altec 65ftWH. (AN750 I recall) Mounted on a '94 F700 diesel 4x4. I've posted some pics of the new lift but got too busy to shoot vids. The distraction can be deadly.


----------

